# Smith and Wesson M&P 15



## Red-Dot (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the S&W 15? I'm in the market for a "black-gun" and wonder how they shoot/hold up.... thanks and best regards.


http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_750001_750051_757784_-1_Y


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 11, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the S&W 15? I'm in the market for a "black-gun" and wonder how they shoot/hold up.... thanks and best regards.
> 
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_750001_750051_757784_-1_Y


I've never had any issues with them.  We had them on one of the contracts I was on, and while they weren't the best AR on the market, it did what it was supposed to.  I'm not sure how rough you are with your weapons, but there were a few times that I was rough with the M&P 15 and it didn't break on me.  We were running EoTechs on them and I would say they were accurate out to 300 yards.  I never had the chance to shoot them beyond that. 

All in all, I would say that they're a decent bang for your buck.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 12, 2012)

Just be aware M&P 15's are notoriously finicky (Not to mention dangerous) when it comes to ammunition. If you get it chambered for 5.56 only, use 5.56 only.  Just an FYI.


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 13, 2012)

Centermass said:


> Just be aware M&P 15's are notoriously finicky (Not to mention dangerous) when it comes to ammunition. If you get it chambered for 5.56 only, use 5.56 only. Just an FYI.


 

Thanks all...  Centermass...not trying to sound like a smart ass but why would I or anyone try to shoot anything different than 5.56?   In what way are they dangerous? Is the feeding ramp on the S&W's configured in a weird way?   Thanks.


----------



## JBS (Oct 13, 2012)

As opposed to .223.


Some (a few) guns you can run 5.56 and .223.   Dimensionally the rounds are extremely similar but diff pressure.  This gun is not one to do it with.


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 13, 2012)

Aahhh..... gotcha.  Yeah I've got a Rem 700 varmint 223 and would never run 5.56 through it....  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 13, 2012)

The VTAC 2 by S&W is a rock solid rifle, one of my AI's has been running one for almost a year with no issues....


----------



## x SF med (Oct 13, 2012)

JBS said:


> As opposed to .223.
> 
> 
> Some (a few) guns you can run 5.56 and .223. Dimensionally the rounds are extremely similar but diff pressure. This gun is not one to do it with.


 
Same issue with 7.62 Nato versus .308 Win - .308 Win is a higher pressure round and can take out light chambers, problem is everything else looks and measures the damn same.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 13, 2012)

Why not build your own?


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 14, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Why not build your own?


 
I have been entertaining the idea....

I've been looking some at this company..  http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-15-05.html


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> I have been entertaining the idea....
> 
> I've been looking some at this company.. http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ar-15-05.html


 
Palmetto State is good, also look into Ranier Arms and Bravo Company. Between those three you'll be able to find some of the best deals around. I've built two 16" mid-lengths using a combination of those 3. The nice thing about building your own is you can customize it without paying a fortune or if you prefer a standard 14.5" M4 build with a pinned flash sup./ muzzle brake, you can maybe even save some money depending on what you want to build.

In all honesty though, look at a complete Rock River or M&P or whatever and their features, then price building your own with the same features. Now think about using a different stock or other furniture and that's when the price will probably go up, but it's cheaper than buying an M&P and then adding new furniture later on.

I'm a geek and built a spreadsheet to track it all, some food for thought there as well.

I have zero mechanical ability and building a lower was easy. I used complete uppers for my builds but am seriously thinking about building an 18" upper.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2012)

I have started building my first upper, (free float) and that isn't too difficult either.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 14, 2012)

I really believe anyone with enough ability to change a sparkplug on a car can build an AR 15. The real issue though is how good of an AR 15 they can build, 90% is just buying the right parts (especially building mil-spec/bolt together). That other 10% is just learned through trial and error, bull-shitting with people who know, and developing your particular craftsmanship.

I would highly recommend making your first build a mil-spec gun and keeping your mod’s and add-ons to a minimum. Learn what affects the gun by building it, ripping it apart, re-building, etc. Then chat up different builders/shooters and find out what they are doing/using to change the affects you want changed. It may take a year of building, rebuilding, changing and so on, for you to learn what you want, and like. Once you get that figured out, you will already have the “perfect-me-gun” sitting on the bench.

I have no problem making some recommendations on improvements and how to modify to get the affect you desire. I just think you would be better off learning how to build a basic mil-spec and developing your own opinions from the wealth of knowledgeable on this board (and else where). Either way, let me know if I can help you out…


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 15, 2012)

JAB said:


> I really believe anyone with enough ability to change a sparkplug on a car can build an AR 15. The real issue though is how good of an AR 15 they can build, 90% is just buying the right parts (especially building mil-spec/bolt together). That other 10% is just learned through trial and error, bull-shitting with people who know, and developing your particular craftsmanship.
> 
> I would highly recommend making your first build a mil-spec gun and keeping your mod’s and add-ons to a minimum. Learn what affects the gun by building it, ripping it apart, re-building, etc. Then chat up different builders/shooters and find out what they are doing/using to change the affects you want changed. It may take a year of building, rebuilding, changing and so on, for you to learn what you want, and like. Once you get that figured out, you will already have the “perfect-me-gun” sitting on the bench.
> 
> I have no problem making some recommendations on improvements and how to modify to get the affect you desire. I just think you would be better off learning how to build a basic mil-spec and developing your own opinions from the wealth of knowledgeable on this board (and else where). Either way, let me know if I can help you out…


 

I will hit you and others up for advice......I'm finishing up my last semester of school and will begin, in earnest, the AR build sometime in December or January.  Thanks again.


----------



## Kilotango (Dec 17, 2012)

I recently bought an M&P 15 Sport. While it lacks the forward assist and the dust cover, it works perfectly for what I use it for here in the mountains. All of the M&P 15's use the 5R rifling from Thompson Center which just from comparing my AR to my buddies Bushmaster and Sig M400... Appears to be better but it could be the shooter. My barrel definitely isn't a pencil barrel and it's clearly labeled 5.56 NATO but I've shot .223 through it too, absolutely no problems on either end. Fit and finish is good, the upper and lower receiver fit perfectly, it's actually hard to push through the takedown pin because they're so tight (I don't mind).

Overall, I'm stoked about the rifle. Got it for 600 bucks from my local gun store.


----------



## Kilotango (Dec 17, 2012)

After getting this and taking it apart however, you really see how simple of a gun the AR-15 is. I'm glad I got the M&P because of it's lifetime warranty, but in the future I'd definitely follow JAB's advice and build one. There really isn't much you can screw up if you get the right parts.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 17, 2012)

Yup, definitely agree about the building.  You will get to know your weapon.  A doc buddy of mine just built his for way less.  Course, it does help to have Windham Weaponry (old Bushmaster) w/in driving distances.


----------

